# Killer bee pied?



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello. this is my first venture onto this forum but you will be seeing a lot of me on here as i plan to start breeding ball/royal pythan morphs

Is it possible to create a killer bee pied

Many thanks Ryan...


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

clownbarb1 said:


> Hello. this is my first venture onto this forum but you will be seeing a lot of me on here as i plan to start breeding ball/royal pythan morphs
> 
> Is it possible to create a killer bee pied
> 
> Many thanks Ryan...


Yes but it will be a white snake with a head pattern


----------



## Hector1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes as above, I think Garrick DeMeyer said on one of his vids he is trying a killa bee or clown pied. 

Would be very cool if it had more than just head pattening and worth a bomb i would guess.....


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

You would need to breed minimum a bumble bee het pied x a pastel het pied to have a chance of producing a killer pied, theoreticaly you could also produce super pastel pied, pastel pied, bumble bee pied, spied along with varying hets..you also have as much chance of producing a normal as a killer bee pied..great project though


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

I was planing to breed a pied to a killer bee:whistling2:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

clownbarb1 said:


> I was planing to breed a pied to a killer bee:whistling2:


That will give you a nice bunch of hets (Bummble bee & pastel het pieds) to grow on & breed the siblings back to possibly create your killer bee pied..Will take 4 years minimum to have a chance of a killer bee pied, unless you get hold of an adult pastel pied female , then you could breed a bumble bee het into her within one season : victory:


----------

